
MySQL High Availability Framework Explained – Part I - mpweiher
https://scalegrid.io/blog/mysql-high-availability-framework-explained-part-1/
======
nickexyz
I've been using Corosync and Pacemaker with HAproxy, FTP/SFTP and a few other
services in production for a couple of years now. I must say that I'm really
impressed. Never had any issues at all. I still think the configuration is a
bit weird, but usually it's more of a set up and forget kind of thing. Will
definitely give it a try with MySQL as well!

